# Network Apps (NBC, ABC, AMC...etc)



## Player1138 (Oct 1, 2015)

I have had my Bolt for over a year now and overall I really enjoy it.

The one thing I do miss is not having access to 'On Demand' feature as that is not offered with the cable card on TWC. I know the Bolt can record a bunch of stuff but sometimes I do not give a show a try and then hear it is good and am behind.

That got me thinking that most channels have their own apps these days.

Has there ever been discussion about bringing this over to TiVO?


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

Player1138 said:


> I have had my Bolt for over a year now and overall I really enjoy it.
> 
> The one thing I do miss is not having access to 'On Demand' feature as that is not offered with the cable card on TWC. I know the Bolt can record a bunch of stuff but sometimes I do not give a show a try and then hear it is good and am behind.
> 
> ...


Honestly I'm even amazed that Netflix/Amazon/Hulu etc. keeps their apps updated on TiVo (considering the smaller audience vs. 'major' streaming devices like ATV, FTV, Roku etc.), I just don't see individual networks making the effort of bringing it to the platform.


----------



## A.F.A.I.C.S. (Jan 3, 2017)

does bolt have PLEX? I know with Plex server you can set up channels and get them that way. Sometimes they have many shows and other times they lack some episodes.


----------

